# Sieht so die Spiele-Zukunft aus? Renderkünstler zeigen mögliche Grafik der nächsten Generation



## TheKhoaNguyen (15. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sieht so die Spiele-Zukunft aus? Renderkünstler zeigen mögliche Grafik der nächsten Generation* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sieht so die Spiele-Zukunft aus? Renderkünstler zeigen mögliche Grafik der nächsten Generation


----------



## Basshinzu (15. Februar 2012)

"[...]schon bald könnten wir Spiele mit der Optik zocken, wie wir sie euch im Folgenden präsentieren. "
das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, da die kommenden konsolen die entwicklungen um jahre hinter dem machbaren zurückwerfen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (15. Februar 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> "[...] da die kommenden konsolen die entwicklungen um jahre hinter dem machbaren zurückwerfen.


 
Interessant.
Hast du auch einen Link dazu, der z.B. die Hardware der kommenden Konsolen etwas genauer beleuchtet?

Ich meine Tatsachen und nicht nur Vermutungen.

Solche Tatsachen wie: BF3 stellt die absolute Obergrenze des Technisch Machbaren der Videospiele  für die aktuelle Hardware dar, obwohl es über 8 Jahre alte Konsolen gibt.


----------



## DrProof (15. Februar 2012)

na ja Zukunft... Die Grafiken zu Rendern wird eine gewisse zeit in Anspruch genommen haben... , also sind wir noch Leistungstechnisch weit entfernt von der Pseudozukunft =D


----------



## Nick1313 (15. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist doch, dass Polygone alsbald ihr Maximum erreicht haben. Die Entwickler stecken immer mehr Geld in die Ausarbeitung von Texturen und Polygonen. Spieleproduktionen werden somit immer teurer, um den zukünftigen Ansprüchen zu genügen. Ein interessantes Thema war vor einem halben Jahr die Unlimited Detail Engine von Euclideon. Dort werden keine Polygone, sondern Atome berechnet. Außerdem werden Objekte aus dem echten Leben eingescannt bzw. mithilfe eines Artists hybridisiert.

Ein interessantes Video, dass bisweilen wohl schier jeder Spieler kennen vermag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00gAbgBu8R4


----------



## facopse (15. Februar 2012)

@sleipnir4
"BF3 stellt die absolute Obergrenze des Technisch Machbaren der Videospiele für die aktuelle Hardware dar, obwohl es über 8 Jahre alte Konsolen gibt."

Ich hoffe mal, mit "Hardware" ist die Konsolenhardware gemeint, ansonsten müsste ich dir nämlich widersprechen 


Bei Themen wie "die Grafik der Zukunft" muss auch ich, wie Nick1313, erst mal an Technologien wie Unlimited Detail denken. Polygone werden gewiss eines Tages von Technologien abgelöst, die auf die Darstellung von Atomen setzen. Auch die Rasterisierung muss sicherlich früher oder später dem Raytracing weichen.
Die Physik wird realistischer und vielleicht werden wir sogar Spaß an chemischen Experimenten haben.
Das einzige, was mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet, sind KI und Animationen. Hier gibt es meines Wissens keine Formelsammlung für eine realitätsgetreue, dynamische Darstellung.


----------



## BiJay (15. Februar 2012)

Wieviel sollen denn dann die Spiele kosten, wenn sie hunderte Grafiker einstellen müssen, um all diese Modelle zu basteln? :o


----------



## Basshinzu (15. Februar 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Hast du auch einen Link dazu, der z.B. die Hardware der kommenden Konsolen etwas genauer beleuchtet?
> 
> Ich meine Tatsachen und nicht nur Vermutungen.
> ...


Deine Aussage verwirrt mich ein wenig. Für was stellt BF3 die "absolute Obergrenze" dar? Für Konsolen oder für PCs? Denn BF3 ist auf den Konsolen nicht vergleichbar mit der PC-Version. Auch hat BF3 am PC zwar eine sehr gute, aber nicht die schönste Grafik.

Warum Sony und Microsoft für die nächste Konsolengeneration nicht die Neuste High-End Hardware benutzen wird, ist logisch:
Teure Hardware einzukaufen bedeutet, dass sich die Herstellung der Konsolen erst nach Jahren auszahlt. Siehe die PS3, diese hat erst nach wievielen (5?) Jahren Gewinn abgeworfen?! Sony wird sicherlich nicht noch so einen Fehler begehen.


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Februar 2012)

Ganz einfach : Konsolen abschaffen dann wirds auch weitergehen mit Grafik.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach : Konsolen abschaffen dann wirds auch weitergehen mit Grafik.


 
Weder richtig, noch falsch. 
Stimmt, Konsolen sind im Moment vorherrschende Plattform für Spiele und danach richten sich die Entwickler, um Geld zu verdienen, was den Fortschritt der Grafik ausbremst. Wobei hier 'Geld' das Stichwort ist. Selbst wenn man keine Konsolen hat oder sie nicht die Leadplattform für viele Spiele darstellt, ist die Entwicklung neuer Grafikgenerationen schwer möglich für die Entwickler, weil es einfach sehr kostspielig ist und neue Hardware für den Großteil der Spieler sehr teuer. Es kann sich nicht jeder eine 400 Euro teure Grafikkarte leisten. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. 
Dazu kommt, dass die Engine auf verschiedenen Komponenten flüssig laufen muss, in verschiedenen Einstellungen usw. Allein die Optimierung auf verschiedenste Hardware kostet Geld und jede Menge Zeit. Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Optimierung das schwierigste bei diesem Prozess, eine neue Engine zu entwickeln, ist. 

So einfach, wie du es dir machst, ist es also nicht. Und solche unqualifizierten Hater-Sprüche braucht sowieso keiner.

Aber ich habe sowieso eine Engine lieber, die technisch vielleicht nicht mehr brandaktuell ist, aber stimmig ausschaut und mit glaubwürdigen, flüssigen Animationen punktet, sowie auf älterer Hardware läuft. Was bringt mir denn die geilste Grafik, wenn sie auf den meisten Systemen einfach nicht flüssig läuft? Gar nichts. Das Argument "Schraub die Grafik runter" zieht dabei nicht. Wenn schon, dann bitte die bestmögliche Qualität. Immerhin möchte ich ein Spiel in vollen Details genießen. Runtergedrehte Grafik ist für mich, obwohl ich bestimmt keine Grafikhure bin, etwa wie Zensur. Ich würde mich fühlen, als wenn ich ein beschnittenes Spiel gekauft hätte. Und genau deshalb setze icch auf das Blizzard-Prinzip: gut aussehende, aber technisch nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Grafik, die dafür aber auf den Großteil der Heimcomputer flüssig läuft. Darin liegt die Kunst, die viele der Entwickler aber nicht (mehr) beherrschen.


----------



## hamburgcity (15. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach : Konsolen abschaffen dann wirds auch weitergehen mit Grafik.


 
Like


----------



## Sheggo (15. Februar 2012)

Grafik hin oder her. Klar hätte ich gerne ein Spiel mit ner Modell-Qualität aus obigen Screenshots!
Was mir aber viel mehr Sorgen bereitet: die Spiele werden scheinbar von Jahr zu Jahr weniger benutzerfreundlich... seien es irgendwelche kuriosen Kopierschutz-Maßnahmen, die zu Bugs führen; 100% Onlinezwang für Offlinespiele; Plattformen, die aus dem Boden schießen; Zwanghaftes Vernetzen aller Nutzerdaten; oder auch immernoch die Unfähigkeit in Sachen Treiber-/Hardwarekompatibilität (Rage)...

Wenn sich solche Phänomene in Zukunft häufen (und davon gehe ich aus) und auch noch auf die Konsolenwelt ausweiten, dann werde ich mein zZt noch liebstes Hobby über kurz oder lang wohl an den Nagel hängen


----------



## RasRising (15. Februar 2012)

Solange hauptzächlich die Konsoleros aka GameBoyers bedient werden, können wir auf dem PC noch lange warten bis wir was gescheites fuer unsere Hardware bekommen. Ich hoffe nur das CD Projekt nicht den fehler macht und anfängt die Konsolen als Nr.1 Plattform bedient.


----------



## MatzeFatzle (15. Februar 2012)

zbrush <3
aber naja, es sind einfach zu viele polys und die texture maps sind zu groß, als dass das Rechner in nächster zeit verarbeiten könnten, dann kommt noch das Shading mit nem sss-shader dazu und das frisst enorm. 
Die Technik kommt super vorran, wenn man einen Blick auf die CUDA schnittstellen der Nvidia karten wirft, damit sind schon super realtime renderings möglich, allerdings ist das alles noch zu unausgereift und unbezahlbar(quadro karten).




BiJay schrieb:


> Wieviel sollen denn dann die Spiele kosten, wenn  sie hunderte Grafiker einstellen müssen, um all diese Modelle zu  basteln? :o


 
Dann haben Leute wie ich wenigstens was zu tun xD


----------



## JeremyClarkson (15. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Weder richtig, noch falsch.
> Stimmt, Konsolen sind im Moment vorherrschende Plattform für Spiele und danach richten sich die Entwickler, um Geld zu verdienen, was den Fortschritt der Grafik ausbremst. Wobei hier 'Geld' das Stichwort ist. Selbst wenn man keine Konsolen hat oder sie nicht die Leadplattform für viele Spiele darstellt, ist die Entwicklung neuer Grafikgenerationen schwer möglich für die Entwickler, weil es einfach sehr kostspielig ist und neue Hardware für den Großteil der Spieler sehr teuer. Es kann sich nicht jeder eine 400 Euro teure Grafikkarte leisten. Das ist ein Teufelskreis.
> Dazu kommt, dass die Engine auf verschiedenen Komponenten flüssig laufen muss, in verschiedenen Einstellungen usw. Allein die Optimierung auf verschiedenste Hardware kostet Geld und jede Menge Zeit. Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Optimierung das schwierigste bei diesem Prozess, eine neue Engine zu entwickeln, ist.
> ...
> Aber ich habe sowieso eine Engine lieber, die technisch vielleicht nicht mehr brandaktuell ist, aber stimmig ausschaut und mit glaubwürdigen, flüssigen Animationen punktet, sowie auf älterer Hardware läuft. Was bringt mir denn die geilste Grafik, wenn sie auf den meisten Systemen einfach nicht flüssig läuft? Gar nichts. Das Argument "Schraub die Grafik runter" zieht dabei nicht. Wenn schon, dann bitte die bestmögliche Qualität. Immerhin möchte ich ein Spiel in vollen Details genießen. Runtergedrehte Grafik ist für mich, obwohl ich bestimmt keine Grafikhure bin, etwa wie Zensur. Ich würde mich fühlen, als wenn ich ein beschnittenes Spiel gekauft hätte. Und genau deshalb setze icch auf das Blizzard-Prinzip: gut aussehende, aber technisch nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Grafik, die dafür aber auf den Großteil der Heimcomputer flüssig läuft. Darin liegt die Kunst, die viele der Entwickler aber nicht (mehr) beherrschen.



Es verlangt doch auch niemand, dass sich jeder sofort eine der Top-Grafikkarten kauft. Trotzdem würde ich als Entwickler mein Spiel immer so programmieren, dass es mit der besten Hardware am besten läuft. Diese Einstellung mag jetzt nicht jeder gut finden, doch anhand von BF3 kann man sehr schön zeigen, dass sie funktioniert.
Ich hab auch keine Karten im PC um BF3 auf Ultra spielen zu können und trotzdem ist die Grafik allererste Sahne.



Sheggo schrieb:


> Grafik hin oder her. Klar hätte ich gerne ein Spiel mit ner Modell-Qualität aus obigen Screenshots!
> Was mir aber viel mehr Sorgen bereitet: die Spiele werden scheinbar von Jahr zu Jahr weniger benutzerfreundlich... seien es irgendwelche kuriosen Kopierschutz-Maßnahmen, die zu Bugs führen; 100% Onlinezwang für Offlinespiele; Plattformen, die aus dem Boden schießen; Zwanghaftes Vernetzen aller Nutzerdaten; oder auch immernoch die Unfähigkeit in Sachen Treiber-/Hardwarekompatibilität (Rage)...
> 
> Wenn sich solche Phänomene in Zukunft häufen (und davon gehe ich aus) und auch noch auf die Konsolenwelt ausweiten, dann werde ich mein zZt noch liebstes Hobby über kurz oder lang wohl an den Nagel hängen



Da der Trend (leider) in Richtung Cloud-Computing/Gaming geht wirst du dich wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass zukünftige Spiele noch mehr als heute mit allen möglichen Sachen vernetzt werden müssen, um sie nutzen zu können. Finde ich persönlich auch nicht gut, wird sich allerdings nur/erst verhindern lassen, wenn die Cloud platzt.
Die Bugs werden uns auch wohl erhalten bleiben, da die Entwickler allem Anschein nach immer weniger Zeit zur Verfügung haben, in der sie immer mehr Spiele fertig stellen müssen. Da geht halt mal das ein oder andere schief. Ein Weltuntergang ist das allerdings nicht. Ich finde eher, dass das mittlerweile zum "guten Ton" gehört. Wie langweilig wäre denn ein Spiel ohne einen unterhaltsamen Bug? 



RasRising schrieb:


> Solange hauptzächlich die Konsoleros aka GameBoyers bedient werden, können wir auf dem PC noch lange warten bis wir was gescheites fuer unsere Hardware bekommen. Ich hoffe nur das CD Projekt nicht den fehler macht und anfängt die Konsolen als Nr.1 Plattform bedient.



Da stimme ich zu, wenngleich ich auch mit der Schreibweise nicht ganz zufrieden bin. Letztlich wird wohl der stärkere Absatzmarkt die Entwicklerplattform diktieren. Und da steht der PC im Vergleich zu den diversen Hampelkästen doch sehr weit hinten an.


----------



## abe15 (15. Februar 2012)

Wenns in Zukunft keine Konsolen mehr gibt dann sieht die Zukunft so aus. Ansonsten bleibt es wie es ist. Diese Dreckskonsoleros werden uns PC'ler noch Ewigkeiten weiter ausbremsen und in unseren Möglichkeiten einschränken.

Konsolen sind ein tonnenschwerer Klotz am Bein jedes PC Spielers...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Februar 2012)

Ach wie se alle wieder wegen den Kosolen heulen, aber beim nächsten Spiel das über Origin läuft wieder rumheulen "bäh, ich kaufs für die XBox, bäh ich lads mir einfach runter"... 

Wir sind hier eben nicht bei "Wünsch dir was" sondern bei "So isses". Konsolen sind nunmal da und haben den größten Markt für (Core)Spiele weltweit. Das goldene Zeitalter der Computerspiele war vor ca. 10 Jahren und ist spätestens mit der Einführung der aktuellen Konsolengeneration passé. Aber auch hier gibt es gute Entwicklungen. Weil halt nur alle 6-7 Jahre eine neue Konsolengeneration erscheint, sind die Entwickler gezwungen ihre Engines zu optimieren bis nix mehr geht. Das hat natürlich zum Nachteil, dass die neueste Hardware nicht ausgereizt wird, aber den deutlichen Vorteil (der in meinen Augen schwerer wiegt) das man auch mit einem normalen Setup über Jahre hinweg aktuellste Spiele spielen kann. Man muss nicht ständig viel Geld in den PC stecken um mithalten zu können, bzw. man muss nicht monate oder gar jahrelang warten bis man die Spiele dann mal spielen kann. Ich kann auch jetzt noch mit meinem 2,5 Jahre alten Rechner in den Laden gehen und jedes (!!!!!!) beliebige Spiel raustragen und daheim in bester Qualität spielen. Das ist mir sehr sehr sehr viel mehr wert als immer das absolute Maximum an Technik rauszuholen.


----------



## Tenograd (15. Februar 2012)

@Abe15 ....es macht aber mehr Spaß auf der Konsole...und Tower PCs sind auch vom aussterben bedroht...jedenfalls in Privathäusern , seid Notebooks und Tablets den Casual Markt dominieren.
Ich spiele auf dem Pc und auf der Konsole und ich bleibe dabei, dass mir Shooter dort z.b. Viel mehr Spaß machen...Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele machen hingegen viel mehr Spaß auf dem Pc.
Jedenfalls geht das mir so und in Zeiten wo ich auf meinem Tablet schon Battlefield 3 zum laufen bekomme, habe ich keine Bedenken, dass die Konsolen den Fortschritt aufhalten werden.


----------



## kotec (15. Februar 2012)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass Polygone alsbald ihr Maximum erreicht haben. Die Entwickler stecken immer mehr Geld in die Ausarbeitung von Texturen und Polygonen. Spieleproduktionen werden somit immer teurer, um den zukünftigen Ansprüchen zu genügen. Ein interessantes Thema war vor einem halben Jahr die Unlimited Detail Engine von Euclideon. Dort werden keine Polygone, sondern Atome berechnet. Außerdem werden Objekte aus dem echten Leben eingescannt bzw. mithilfe eines Artists hybridisiert.
> 
> Ein interessantes Video, dass bisweilen wohl schier jeder Spieler kennen vermag: Unlimited Detail Real-Time Rendering Technology Preview 2011 [HD] - YouTube


 
Um kurz zu machen. Der liebe Herr Notch hat schon alle wichtigen Punkte genannt warum "Unlimited Detail Engine" eine Verarsche ist. Reden wir in 10-15 Jahren noch einmal über dieses Thema.

It's a scam! : The Word of Notch


----------



## HMCpretender (15. Februar 2012)

"Eine spannende Frage als Computerspieler [...]"

Naja finde ich eigentlich nicht. Die Zeiten, in denen die Grafik das Gameplay limitiert hat, sind doch seit einigen Jahren schon vorbei. Klar gehts noch schöner und noch detailierter, aber der enorme Entwicklungsaufwand, der bereits heutzutage in die Grafik gesteckt wird, wäre in anderen Bereichen vermutlich besser investiert.


----------



## facopse (16. Februar 2012)

kotec schrieb:


> Um kurz zu machen. Der liebe Herr Notch hat schon alle wichtigen Punkte genannt warum "Unlimited Detail Engine" eine Verarsche ist. Reden wir in 10-15 Jahren noch einmal über dieses Thema.
> 
> It's a scam! : The Word of Notch


 
Laut Euclideon wurde ein Algorithmus entwickelt, der nur die benötigten (auf dem Bildschirm erkennbaren) Voxel errechnet und darstellt.
Ob man das glauben kann, wird sich noch herausstellen. Allerdings halte ich es für falsch, die Worte eines Programmierers bzgl. einer Software, deren Quellcode er niemals gesehen hat, für Fakt zu halten.
Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass atombasierende Engines die Zukunft sein werden.



> [...]aber den deutlichen Vorteil (der in meinen Augen schwerer wiegt) das man auch mit einem normalen Setup über Jahre hinweg aktuellste Spiele spielen kann.
> [...]
> Ich kann auch jetzt noch mit meinem 2,5 Jahre alten Rechner in den Laden gehen und jedes (!!!!!!) beliebige Spiel raustragen und daheim in bester Qualität spielen.



Richtig, du kannst über Jahre hinweg mit der selben Kiste aktuellste Spiele auf höchsten Details spielen. Aber ist das ein Vorteil? Nein!
Wenn du einen Rechner besitzt, der inetwa über die Leistung einer Konsole verfügt, kannst du so oder so bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration alle Spiele (die nicht unbedingt PC-Exklusiv sind) auf Konsolenniveau spielen. Es müssen nur ggf. die Details verringert werden.
Mit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration bleiben aber fast alle Spiele auf dem gleichen, niedrigen Niveau. Die Spielegrafik hat seit 2006/2007 keine nennenswerten Fortschritte gemacht.* Und das soll vorteilhaft sein?

*Natürlich hat die 3D-Grafik Fortschritte gemacht. Mir ist aber kein Spiel bekannt, das Spiele aus den Jahren 2006/2007 alt aussehen lässt.


----------



## Mentor501 (16. Februar 2012)

Als ich das Eröffnungsbild gesehen habe dachte ich mir nur: "Bitte nicht!"



kotec schrieb:


> Um kurz zu machen. Der liebe Herr Notch hat schon alle wichtigen Punkte genannt warum "Unlimited Detail Engine" eine Verarsche ist. Reden wir in 10-15 Jahren noch einmal über dieses Thema.
> 
> It's a scam! : The Word of Notch


 

Und Euclideon hat dazu sofort Gegendarstellung und Beweisvideo erbracht, Notch hat lediglich nicht begriffen das die angeblichen Hürden die er sieht garkeine sind, da das System ganz anders funktioniert als er zu denken scheint.
Notchs Argumente basieren auf sehr oberflächlicher Denkweise, zumal erachte ich ihn nicht gerade als Genie in sachen Grafikengine, verdammt nochmal, Minecraft läuft über Java!
Der Witz dabei war, dass Notch's "Argumente" auch in etwa das waren was mir als erstes in den Kopf schoß, bis mir klar wurde dass ich gedanklich viel zu eindimensional an das Thema ran gehe.
Hier die Gegendarstellung:
Euclideon & Unlimited Detail - Bruce Dell Interview - YouTube


----------



## Egersdorfer (17. Februar 2012)

Bessere KI, bessere Interagierbarkeit, bessere Story, besseres Gameplay...

Die Liste mit Dingen, die wichtiger sind als Grafik, könnte man beliebig fortsetzen.


----------



## dubako (17. Februar 2012)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Bessere KI, bessere Interagierbarkeit, bessere Story, besseres Gameplay...
> 
> Die Liste mit Dingen, die wichtiger sind als Grafik, könnte man beliebig fortsetzen.


 
Genau so isses! Was hilft eine Mega Grafik Engine, wenn die KI dumm wie Brot ist, eine Story so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist u. das Gameplay u.a. aus festgelegten Tastenkombinationen besteht (MW3, BF3).dann doch lieber eine weitere gut inzenierte Half Life Mod mit der betagten Source Engine. Welche übrigens mit dem FakeFactory Grafik Mod CM11 fantastisch aussieht.Ich mag z.B. diese übertriebene realistische Darstellung bei Spielen überhaupt nicht.Das sehen wir doch jeden Tag im Fernsehen! Grade so abgedrehte Games wie aktuell "Darkness2", Borderlands 1 +2 , No One Lives Forever , Xlll etc......zeigen doch ,daß es auch anders geht.

Also liebe Spiele Entwickler. Wenn schon geile Grafik, dann bitte das "Gesamtpaket".


----------



## Eberhard (17. Februar 2012)

Das wichtigste ist immer noch die Story eines Spiels. Grafik war, ist und wird immer Nebensache bleiben.
Dass das so ist, beweist gerade aktuell der unheimliche Erfolg der grafisch meist nicht überragenden Browserspiele.
Zudem sorgt ein immer höherer Realitätsgrad für eine Einschränkung des eigenen Fantasiebereiches. Der Spieler erhält immer weniger Raum, in dem er sich selber als Person einrichten kann.

Einen Rechner aufrüsten, nur um im Spiel Haare darstellen zu können. Oder lebensechtere Haut? Wozu? Macht das das Spiel besser? Wohl eher nicht. Es reicht allemal für einen kurzen "wow!"-Effekt und das war's. teures Vergnügen. Und unnötig.
Denn je aufwändiger die Spielgrafik, desto höher auch die Kosten für die Programmierer. Daraus resultierend werden mehr verkaufte Einheiten und ein rigiderer Kopierschutz benötigt. Zudem steigt der Preis des Endprodukts, den die Käufer aber bei zu kurzen Spielzeiten nicht zu zahlen bereit sind. Sehr viele wollen eine tolle Grafik, weil die in den Magazinen gehypt wird, aber zahlen will keiner dafür. Wozu also?


----------



## Eberhard (17. Februar 2012)

facopse schrieb:


> Die Spielegrafik hat seit 2006/2007 keine nennenswerten Fortschritte gemacht.* Und das soll vorteilhaft sein?


 
Wo willst Du denn hin mit Deinen Fortschritten? Was ist das Ziel?
*Mein* Ziel wäre es, dass die Spiele an sich besser werden, nicht die Grafik.

Fühlst Du Dich denn in einem Kriegsshooter, der praktisch in realistischem 3D um Dich herum alles nachbildet, wohler als in einem mit Comicgrafik des Jahres 2007? Falls ja, warum meldest Du Dich dann nicht zur Armee?

Wichtiger als die Qualität der Grafik ist es da doch wohl, dass die Welt um mich herum anfassbar ist, also dass ich jeden Stein umdrehen kann, um zu sehen, was darunter liegt (und dass ab und an etwas darunter liegt), dass ich mehr als zwei, drei NPC um mich herum vorfinde, dass ich mit einem Pinsel die Wand vor mir gelb anmalen kann und dergleichen. Da geht es also weniger um noch mehr Realismus des einzelnen Objekts, sondern um bessere Rechenleistung, um mehr Objekte unterzubringen. Un da waren wir zu 2D-Zeiten schon mal weiter.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt was in Crysis schon an Gesichtern möglich war: Imageshack - crysis20110206164330552.jpg dann sieht das hier garnicht mal so undenkbar aus


----------



## facopse (17. Februar 2012)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Wo willst Du denn hin mit Deinen Fortschritten? Was ist das Ziel?


Grafisch: Voxel / Point Cloud Engines im Zusammenspiel mit Raytracing.
Sonstiges: Hochgenaue physikalische und chemische Simulation, täuschend echte KI und Animationen



> *Mein* Ziel wäre es, dass die Spiele an sich besser werden, nicht die Grafik.


Schließt eines das andere aus?



> Fühlst Du Dich denn in einem Kriegsshooter, der praktisch in realistischem 3D um Dich herum alles nachbildet, wohler als in einem mit Comicgrafik des Jahres 2007? Falls ja, warum meldest Du Dich dann nicht zur Armee?


Was willst du damit aussagen? Ein Shooter mit realistischer Grafik lässt mich wesentlich tiefer in die virtuelle Welt eintauchen als ein Comicshooter. Das hat nichts mit der Armee zu tun.



> Wichtiger als die Qualität der Grafik ist es da doch wohl, dass die Welt um mich herum anfassbar ist, also dass ich jeden Stein umdrehen kann, um zu sehen, was darunter liegt (und dass ab und an etwas darunter liegt), dass ich mehr als zwei, drei NPC um mich herum vorfinde, dass ich mit einem Pinsel die Wand vor mir gelb anmalen kann und dergleichen.


Wie gesagt schließt das eine das andere nicht aus.



> Da geht es also weniger um noch mehr Realismus des einzelnen Objekts, sondern um bessere Rechenleistung, um mehr Objekte unterzubringen. Un da waren wir zu 2D-Zeiten schon mal weiter.


Mehr hässliche Objekte > weniger hübsche = Quantität > Qualität? Naja, Meinungssache.
Was meinst du damit, dass wir zu 2D-Zeiten schon mal weiter waren? Wenn du deine Behauptungen nicht erklärst / begründest / belegst, versteht dich kein Mensch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Februar 2012)

facopse schrieb:


> Richtig, du kannst über Jahre hinweg mit der selben Kiste aktuellste Spiele auf höchsten Details spielen. Aber ist das ein Vorteil? Nein!
> Wenn du einen Rechner besitzt, der inetwa über die Leistung einer Konsole verfügt, kannst du so oder so bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration alle Spiele (die nicht unbedingt PC-Exklusiv sind) auf Konsolenniveau spielen. Es müssen nur ggf. die Details verringert werden.
> Mit der aktuellen Konsolengeneration bleiben aber fast alle Spiele auf dem gleichen, niedrigen Niveau. Die Spielegrafik hat seit 2006/2007 keine nennenswerten Fortschritte gemacht.* Und das soll vorteilhaft sein?
> 
> *Natürlich hat die 3D-Grafik Fortschritte gemacht. Mir ist aber kein Spiel bekannt, das Spiele aus den Jahren 2006/2007 alt aussehen lässt.


Ja, ich sehe es als Vorteil an. Je nach dem wie alt du bist erinnerst du dich mal so 10-15 Jahre zurück. In dieser Zeit war ein normaler PC den du dir selbst zusammengestellt hast schon wieder veraltet, als du die Komponenten zusammengebaut hast. Man hat jedes 2. jahr locker 300-500 Mark in aktuelle Grafikarten, Prozessoren, Speicher stecken können um auch die neuen Sachen spielen zu können. Ganz ehrlich: das brauch ich nicht wieder, auch wenn die Grafikleistung natürlich schneller voran geschritten ist. 
Es ist ein verdammt großer Vorteil nicht ständig aufrüsten zumüssen und ständig viel Geld in den PC buttern zu müssen um spielen zu können. Was meinst du weswegen die Konsolen erst so groß geworden sind  Es war einfacher und lange Zeit einfach einiges günstiger. 
Ich bin nicht dagegen, dass sich die Grafik über die Zeit hinweg auch mal weiterentwickeln darf, aber es muss nicht immer alles gleich voll ausgereizt werden. Wenn die Entwicklung langsamer voran geht soll mir und meinem Geldbeutel das ruhig recht sein.


----------



## Eberhard (18. Februar 2012)

facopse schrieb:


> Grafisch: Voxel / Point Cloud Engines im Zusammenspiel mit Raytracing.
> Sonstiges: Hochgenaue physikalische und chemische Simulation, täuschend echte KI und Animationen



Das wäre evtl. dann interessant, wenn es sich auch wirklich lohnt es einzusetzen. Wobei die Physik noch das Wichtigste ist. Eine vernünftige KI sehe ich als Grundvoraussetzung. Dafür benötigt man auch keinen großartigen Fortschritt, sondern nur gute Algorithmen. Die gab es teilweise schon vor 15 Jahren.

Meine Frage "wo willst Du hin?" war auch weniger auf die Technik, sondern auf den Realitätsgrad gemünzt. Ist mehr Realität wirklich besser?



facopse schrieb:


> Schließt eines das andere aus?


Meistens ja. Die Mittel sind begrenzt, also wird irgendwo ein Schwerpunkt gesetzt. Da in den Spielemagazinen und im Netz bei den Vorankündigungen die Grafik am meisten zieht, wird er meist dort liegen, dieser Schwerpunkt.



facopse schrieb:


> Was willst du damit aussagen? Ein Shooter mit realistischer Grafik lässt mich wesentlich tiefer in die virtuelle Welt eintauchen als ein Comicshooter.



Wirklich?
Und wo ist das Wohlfühlerlebnis, die Entspannung größer?




facopse schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Armee zu tun.



Vielleicht doch. Wenn Du den Realismus so sehr schätzt, solltest Du es vielleicht mit der Realität probieren, Nachweislich verursachen realistischere Spiele mehr Streß. Also eigentlich ein falscher Weg.[/quote]



facopse schrieb:


> facopse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie gesagt schließt das eine das andere nicht aus.
> ...


----------



## facopse (18. Februar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe es als Vorteil an. Je nach dem wie alt du bist erinnerst du dich mal so 10-15 Jahre zurück. In dieser Zeit war ein normaler PC den du dir selbst zusammengestellt hast schon wieder veraltet, als du die Komponenten zusammengebaut hast. Man hat jedes 2. jahr locker 300-500 Mark in aktuelle Grafikarten, Prozessoren, Speicher stecken können um auch die neuen Sachen spielen zu können. Ganz ehrlich: das brauch ich nicht wieder, auch wenn die Grafikleistung natürlich schneller voran geschritten ist.
> Es ist ein verdammt großer Vorteil nicht ständig aufrüsten zumüssen und ständig viel Geld in den PC buttern zu müssen um spielen zu können. Was meinst du weswegen die Konsolen erst so groß geworden sind  Es war einfacher und lange Zeit einfach einiges günstiger.
> Ich bin nicht dagegen, dass sich die Grafik über die Zeit hinweg auch mal weiterentwickeln darf, aber es muss nicht immer alles gleich voll ausgereizt werden. Wenn die Entwicklung langsamer voran geht soll mir und meinem Geldbeutel das ruhig recht sein.



Auch in den 90ern konnte man Rechner einige Jahre für Spiele nutzen. Jedoch kamen im Gegensatz zu heute Spiele, die man nicht mehr auf höchsten Details spielen konnte, wesentlich früher. Bspw. hat ein Intel Pentium von 1995 noch die Mindestvoraussetzungen vom 1999 erschienenen Half-Life erfüllt.
Ok, zugegeben, es ging in den 90ern schon extrem schnell voran. Doch die andere Extreme sehen wir aber heutzutage. Über einen Zeitraum von 6-7 Jahren hat sich fast nichts getan. Wir bauen nur noch schnellere Hardware in unsere Rechner, um höhere Auflösungen, besseres AA, mehr FPS und minimal schönere Effekte zu erreichen.

Dennoch ändert sich nichts daran, dass man mit einem den Konsolen ebenbürtigen PC dieselben Spiele im selben Zeitraum in der selben Qualität spielen kann. Man wird nicht gezwungen, seinen PC aufzurüsten. Das war auch schon in den 90ern so.
Und die *Option*, seinen PC aufzurüsten, um den Konsolen weit überlegene Spiele spielen zu können, halte ich *nicht* für einen Nachteil. Egal, aus welcher Perspektive ich das betrachte.




Eberhard schrieb:


> Das wäre evtl. dann interessant, wenn es sich  auch wirklich lohnt es einzusetzen. Wobei die Physik noch das Wichtigste  ist. Eine vernünftige KI sehe ich als Grundvoraussetzung. Dafür  benötigt man auch keinen großartigen Fortschritt, sondern nur gute  Algorithmen. Die gab es teilweise schon vor 15 Jahren.



Für eine glaubhafte virtuelle Umgebung nützt es mir nichts, eine bahnbrechende Physik bestaunen zu können, die ihren Einfluss auf offensichtlich unecht wirkende Objekte auswirkt. Wenn die Physik realistisch dargestellt wird, erwarte ich auch eine entsprechend realistische Grafik, um "glauben" zu können, was mir mein Bildschirm anzeigt.
Unter der KI stelle ich mir mehr vor als das bisher da gewesene. Unter anderem wäre es eine großartige Entwicklung, wenn in einem Spiel wie GTA jeder NPC über eine eigene, individuell erzeugte Persönlichkeit verfügen würde, die dazu in der Lage ist, mit dem Spieler (auch akustisch) ohne vorgefertigte Dialoge zu kommunizieren.



> Meine Frage "wo willst Du hin?" war auch weniger auf die Technik,  sondern auf den Realitätsgrad gemünzt. Ist mehr Realität wirklich  besser?


Technisch möchte ich, dass eines Tages eine virtuelle Welt von der realen kaum noch zu unterscheiden ist.
Möglicherweise könnte dieser Realismus aber vor allem in Kriegsshootern Grenzen überschreiten. Es wäre natürlich nicht von Vorteil, wenn fast jeder Spieler eines Call of Duty 62 ein Kriegstrauma davon trägt.
Aber die Möglichkeit, jedes Szenario realitätsgetreu darzustellen, kann für nie dagewesene Erlebnisse sorgen.



> Meistens ja. Die Mittel sind begrenzt, also wird irgendwo ein  Schwerpunkt gesetzt. Da in den Spielemagazinen und im Netz bei den  Vorankündigungen die Grafik am meisten zieht, wird er meist dort liegen,  dieser Schwerpunkt.


Der letzte Titel, der wirklich grafisch für offene Münder gesorgt hat, war Crysis. Dass Crysis in punkto Physik und KI zu wenig geboten hat, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Seither gab es leider höchstens Rückschritte. Ich mache vor allem die Popularität von Call of Duty dafür verantwortlich. In Call of Duty gibt es von glaubhafter Physik und Interaktion mit der Umgebung kaum eine Spur, selbst die Grafik ist von vorgestern. Aber das Spiel verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln und andere Titel ahmen dieses Konzept, in der Hoffnung, einen ähnlichen Erfolg zu erzielen, nach.
Es geht nur noch um Action, Action und nochmals Action. Überall müssen die Fetzen fliegen, im Sekundentakt müssen Gegner abgeknallt werden, sonst langweilt sich der anspruchslose Spieler. Wer achtet da schon auf auf liebevoll gestaltete Details? Wer interessiert sich da noch dafür, was passiert, wenn man in einer Wellblechhütte 10 Benzinfässer abstellt und diese anzündet, nachdem man es geschafft hat, auf dem Dach dieser Hütte einen Pickup, beladen mit vielen kleinen Objekten, abzustellen?
Der Gelegenheitsspieler, der seit dieser Konsolengeneration den Markt dominiert, offenbar nicht.
Was ich damit sagen möchte:
Du hast absolut recht, dass sich ganz besonders in Sachen Physik etwas tun muss.
Dass die Physik in Spielen in den letzten Jahren etwas zu kurz kommt, liegt aber nicht an der (kaum existenten) Grafikentwicklung, sondern am Geschmack der den Markt dominierenden Casual-Gamer.




> Wirklich?
> Und wo ist das Wohlfühlerlebnis, die Entspannung größer?


Kommt wohl aufs Genre an. Wenn ich mich entspannen und wohl fühlen möchte, starte ich jedenfalls keinen Shooter.
Das sieht aber möglicherweise jeder anders.




> Vielleicht doch. Wenn Du den Realismus so sehr schätzt, solltest Du es  vielleicht mit der Realität probieren, Nachweislich verursachen  realistischere Spiele mehr Streß. Also eigentlich ein falscher  Weg.


Das erinnert mich sehr an den berühmten Spruch: "willste gute Grafik, dann schau ausm Fenster".
Ich schätze die virtuelle Realität so sehr, da ich mir wünsche, ohne mich oder andere zu gefährden oder einen Sachschaden anzurichten mit Explosionen, hohen Geschwindigkeiten uvm. zu experimentieren und hinterher das selbe Ergebnis zu erhalten, wie es in der Realität der Fall wäre.
Was den Stress angeht: Hier kommt es wohl auch aufs Genre und die Geschmäcker an. Je mehr ein Battlefield einen stressen könnte, desto mehr könnte einen ein Dead or Alive: Extreme entspannen.



> Wie ich schon sagte, tut es das in der Praxis meist doch.
> Und bei einer begrenzten Arbeitsleistung Z, die auf Grafik W und Story  X, Animation und anfassbare Welt Y aufgeteilt werden muss, bleiben für X  und Y um so mehr, wenn W nicht so aufwändig ist. Das sieht man doch  jetzt schon. Die Titel, die grafisch sehr gut sind, sind es inhaltlich  allermeist nicht.


Ich muss dir schon recht geben, aber:
Der Inhalt entsteht nicht in der Hardware, sondern in den Köpfen der Entwickler.
Crysis hat bewiesen, dass es möglich ist, ein technisches Gesamtpaket bereitzustellen, das sich auf höchstem Niveau befindet. Eine bessere Story hätte die Hardware gewiss keine zusätzlichen Ressourcen gekostet.
Ich bleibe weiterhin bei meiner Aussage, dass das eine das andere nicht ausschließt.




> Reine Polemik. Nur weil Dinge weniger realistisch sind, sind sie nicht automatisch hässlicher.


"Hässlich" hat eine sehr subjektive Bedeutung. Ich würde eher von "Detailarm" sprechen.
In unserem Fall ist jedes Objekt, das nicht realistisch ist, in jedem Fall detailärmer.




> Damit meine ich, dass die Grafik im 2D-Bereich bei einigen Spielen schon  sehr stimmungsfördernd war, man alles mögliche anfassen und benutzen  konnte und es ausreichend Animationen hatte. Zwar kein Realismus im  Sinne von Fotorealismus (da gab es ja mal im Adventure-Bereich so eine  unselige Entwicklung, die aber zum Glück wieder rückläufig ist), aber  gute Grafik.


 Ich widerspreche dir nicht, weil ich noch immer nicht genau weiß, was du meinst.. Könntest du mir ein Beispiel eines der besagten 2D-Spiele nennen?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Februar 2012)

facopse schrieb:


> Auch in den 90ern konnte man Rechner einige Jahre für Spiele nutzen. Jedoch kamen im Gegensatz zu heute Spiele, die man nicht mehr auf höchsten Details spielen konnte, wesentlich früher. Bspw. hat ein Intel Pentium von 1995 noch die Mindestvoraussetzungen vom 1999 erschienenen Half-Life erfüllt.
> Ok, zugegeben, es ging in den 90ern schon extrem schnell voran. Doch die andere Extreme sehen wir aber heutzutage. Über einen Zeitraum von 6-7 Jahren hat sich fast nichts getan. Wir bauen nur noch schnellere Hardware in unsere Rechner, um höhere Auflösungen, besseres AA, mehr FPS und minimal schönere Effekte zu erreichen.
> 
> Dennoch ändert sich nichts daran, dass man mit einem den Konsolen ebenbürtigen PC dieselben Spiele im selben Zeitraum in der selben Qualität spielen kann. Man wird nicht gezwungen, seinen PC aufzurüsten. Das war auch schon in den 90ern so.
> Und die *Option*, seinen PC aufzurüsten, um den Konsolen weit überlegene Spiele spielen zu können, halte ich *nicht* für einen Nachteil. Egal, aus welcher Perspektive ich das betrachte.


Kommt eben drauf an wo du deine Prioritäten setzt. Ich möchte schlicht und einfach spielen, am liebsten am PC. Ob das technische Grundgerüst eines Spieles alles aus meinem PC herauskitzelt oder eben nicht ist mir erstmal völlig egal, solang das Spielerlebnis stimmt. Zufälligerweise stand ein P1 von 1995 bei uns im Haus. HL hättest du nie und nimmer (!!) auf den 100 Mhz mit 16MB Hauptspeicher spielen können. da war schon ein P1 MMX mit 166Mhz, 64MB RAM und einer 3D Karte nötig. d.h. du hättest auch innerhalb von 3 Jahren deinen Rechner Mehrmals aufrüsten müssen um 1998 HL spielen zu können. Klar, niemand zwingt dich aufzurüsten und niemand zwingt dich neue Spiele zu zocken. Aber wenn man das wollte, musste man sehr viel Geld investieren. Das war im Endeffekt eben einer der Faktoren die zu der großen Verbreitung der Konsolen geführt hat und damit zu der Situation die wir heute haben. Wie gesagt: ich bin sehr froh mit meiner 2,5 Jahre alten Kiste noch Skyrim auf Ultra spielen und noch Grafikmods dazu installieren zu können. Das technisch mehr möglich ist auf dem PC ist klar, aber mir ist das Spielerlebnis als solches wichtiger als eine highend technik. 
Klar, wer das Geld hat sich ständig mit High End Hardware zu versorgen, der möchte sie auch mal ausgereizt sehen und der nächste Schritt steht ja auch in den Startlöchern. Aber diesen Schritt muss es nun wirklich nicht jährlich geben.


----------



## chips7 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir mal das Video angesehen und es ist wirklich beeindruckend. Das was zu sehen ist, ist kaum mehr von einem echten Gesicht zu unterscheiden. Da fehlt wirklich nur noch wenig. Allerdings fehlen mir da 3 markante Dinge und zwar genau die Dinge, die einen Kopf ausmachen. Lange (animierte) Haare, Augen und Gesichtsanimationen. Eben weil diese Dinge fehlen, kann das Video kein Beispiel dafür sein, was wir bald zu erwarten haben. Die 3 berechnungstechnisch aufwendigsten Merkmale wegzulassen, zeugt nicht von einem nahen Durchbruch. Zumindest nicht von den Jungs, die diesen Kopf erstellt haben.
Auch wenn das was da ist, wirklich beeindrucken kann, ist das was fehlt eher enttäuschend. Mal völlig davon abgesehen, was auch schon erwähnt wurde, dass es in einem Spiel viel mehr gibt als ein menschlicher Kopf, das die Aufmerksamkeit der Hardware fordert.


----------



## Maiernator (18. Februar 2012)

Jeder der hier gegen Konsolen hated, hat wohl das Prinzip freier Marktwirtschaft nicht verstanden.
Der Anteil der Core Pc Spieler mit High-End Grafikkarte und anderem schnick schnack liegt wohl unter 5% aller Spieler und deshalb soll jedes Unternehmen sich daran orientieren? Die Nachfrage um solch einen Markt zu schaffen ist einfach nicht da.
Innovativ wäre eine Steigerung der Nachfrage in der breiten masse nach solchen High End Produkten, aber das scheitert alleine schon am Preis.
Luxusautos sind technisch normalen auch Jahrzehnte voraus, trotzdem wird sich daran nichts ändern. Es dauert halt einfach bis die Verfahrenstechnik so weit ist das sie in Massnproduktion erschwinglich ist.
Ich für meinen Teil bin auch mit einem Diablo 3 zufrieden, dass zwar mittlere Grafiktexturen aufweißt, aber mich fordert.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Februar 2012)

in kinofilmen gibs seit 10 jahren ähnlich detailierte character meshes


----------



## golani79 (19. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> in kinofilmen gibs seit 10 jahren ähnlich detailierte character meshes


 
lol .. bist ja ein ganz Schlauer ... sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein.
Dir ist schon klar, dass CG Szenen in Filmen bereits gerendert sind und nicht in "Echtzeit" von einer Engine dargestellt werden müssen?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Februar 2012)

ich hab nur was von  "moderne 3D-Programme, die besonders rechenintensiv sind. " gelesen darunter gehört auch photoshop.
der informationsgehalt der news ist auch eher schlecht


----------



## Mothman (19. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich hab nur was von  "moderne 3D-Programme, die besonders rechenintensiv sind. " gelesen darunter gehört auch photoshop.
> der informationsgehalt der news ist auch eher schlecht


Also dass Adobe Photoshop ein 3D-Programm ist, wäre mir aber neu. Das ist Bildbearbeitung. Es gibt wohl 3D-Effekte-Plugins, aber 3D-Modellierung in Photoshop ist mir neu. 

Gemeint sind wohl eher Programme wie "3ds Max", "Maya" oder "ZBrush".


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Februar 2012)

man kann in photoshop schon 3D models meshen und texturieren


----------



## Zahpod-B (19. Februar 2012)

Diese Bilder beeindrucken mich jetzt garnicht. Das gezeigte ist zum Teil schon ewig alt, mindestens 5 6 Jahre. Darüberhinaus ist das auch heute schon möglich bzw. schon Vorhanden.

Wenn Spiele so ausschauen sollen, dann muß sich noch einiges tun auf dem Softwaremarkt. Die heutige Hardware könnte das schon leisten, nur die Software wie Entwicklertools, optimierte Compiler, gescheite Dokumentationen dazu, usw. und vor allem das know-how hinkt der Hardware immer um einige Jahre hinterher. Und an den Konsolen liegt es ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MICHI123 (19. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> man kann in photoshop schon 3D models meshen und texturieren


 äääähm *photoshop aufmach* 
wo? Hab ich die letzten Jahre wohl was verpasst, aber man lernt ja nie aus  
Und seit wann ist Photoshop rechenintensiv? Da gibts wesentlich anspruchsvollere Programme...


----------



## mab72 (2. März 2012)

Seit jurassic park weiss man doch das man so ziemlich ALLES mit dem computer darstellen kann.
Diese bilder und das filmchen sind nichts anderes!
Ein kurzer spiel-abschnitt mit dieser optik wäre was neues aber nur bilder und filme sind längst bekannt und überflüssig!

Mir persönlich wäre eine lebensechte physik und viel mehr umgebungsdetails in den spielen auch wichtiger als "nur" schöne oberflächen.


----------

